# Game Change on HBO on 03/10



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

[YOUTUBEHD]IPhh7mch5zo[/YOUTUBEHD]

A nice interview with the screenwriter here, but not sure if it's possible to embed that clip: http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/01/palin-pac-game-change-is-fact-change/

Julianne Moore looks like Sarah Palin's twin.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pablo said:


> [YOUTUBEHD]IPhh7mch5zo[/YOUTUBEHD]
> 
> A nice interview with the screenwriter here, but not sure if it's possible to embed that clip: http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/01/palin-pac-game-change-is-fact-change/
> 
> Julianne Moore looks like Sarah Palin's twin.


This should be a good film.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If the film is, as Julianne Moore describes it in interviews, a fair look at our process of selecting candidates to run for President and Vice-President, it will be timely. And boy do we need to take a hard look at that process IMHO. I think I really miss the old days of smoke-filled rooms leading up to and at the two party conventions.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody planning on posting the March premium channel premieres?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Too bad HBO didn't use the entire book. To quote the Washington Post TV critic Hank Stuever:



> Without getting into another exegesis of the content and reporting methods of Heilemann and Halperin's book (an activity that kept Washington's media critics and insiders atwitter for some time in early 2010), the movie version of "Game Change" reflects only a fraction of what's there.
> 
> Other meaty stories in the book are just-as-good screenplay fodder, and they're about Democrats: Hillary Rodham Clinton's frustrated backstage efforts to recalibrate her campaign to blunt Barack Obama's momentum, for example. And there's a devastating look at how John Edwards and the late Elizabeth Edwards functioned behind the image they projected.If thorough balance were really the name of the game here, then HBO could have made "Game Change" into a miniseries, of which Palin's travails would have been but one night's episode.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> Too bad HBO didn't use the entire book. To quote the Washington Post TV critic Hank Stuever:


I was disappointed they didn't pursue a way to serialize the various elements in the book. The underlying point in all those elements is that the way we choose our candidates has become a nightmare. In the 21st Century it so far appears to be an ineffective star search for the next great American [strike]Idol[/strike] President. Maybe we should just have Ryan Seacrest host a fun series reality show with celebrity judges and fan voting.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I was disappointed they didn't pursue a way to serialize the various elements in the book. The underlying point in all those elements is that the way we choose our candidates has become a nightmare. In the 21st Century it so far appears to be an ineffective star search for the next great American [strike]Idol[/strike] President. Maybe we should just have Ryan Seacrest host a fun series reality show with celebrity judges and fan voting.


It would have then been an interesting movie. And I agree there has to be a better way.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, HBO is going the series route with this topic, but in a comedic way:

[youtubehd]soJggb_jDL8[/youtubehd]


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Anybody planning to vidcap and post this? Really appreciate it and I'll check for the DLs tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Art7220 said:


> Anybody planning to vidcap and post this? Really appreciate it and I'll check for the DLs tomorrow, thanks.


Uh, no, that would be piracy which is dishonest, not to mention, illegal. We don't do that here.

EDIT: What you _can_ do is sub to HBO like I and many others do


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> Uh, no, that would be piracy which is dishonest, not to mention, illegal. We don't do that here.
> 
> EDIT: What you _can_ do is sub to HBO like I and many others do


I, for one, refuse to subscribe to a channel that I might watch once a week (Bill Maher Real Time :lol and the occasional movie. Back when Dish had the 3 month promo for HBO, Cinemax and Showtime, I think that we watched a total of about 8 hours in 3 months of all those channels.

Different strokes for different folks....

If they had a deal where I could pay a relatively small amount to subscribe for a day ($1-2) for something special I would like to see, then I would be interested.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

EdJ said:


> I, for one, refuse to subscribe to a channel that I might watch once a week...


Well, good for you! You make it sound like you are standing on some lofty principle, but not so much with the piracy thing, huh?

Just FYI, I sub to (as in 'pay for') all premium packages, so I get to watch anything and everything I want, so good for me! I'll sure be watching (and recording) "Game Change" tonight, fer shur! :sure:


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

I watch Ms. Moore on the Daily Show the other night. Classy woman, and looked totally different from the way she play Ms. Palin. Great make-up.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

EdJ said:


> I, for one, refuse to subscribe to a channel that I might watch once a week (Bill Maher Real Time :lol and the occasional movie. Back when Dish had the 3 month promo for HBO, Cinemax and Showtime, I think that we watched a total of about 8 hours in 3 months of all those channels.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks....
> 
> If they had a deal where I could pay a relatively small amount to subscribe for a day ($1-2) for something special I would like to see, then I would be interested.


And I resent paying within the $59.99 package monthly price an amount that is about 80% of the HBO price for ESPN channels.

I pay $59.99 for literally hundreds of channels I don't, and will never, watch so that I can get a few I do. These days that includes local broadcast stations that are getting retransmission fees. And I have to deal with ads.

HBO financed this and other movies, along with mini-series like the "John Adams" series. They get the money from subscription fees from me, Nick, and millions of others. We don't have to put up with ads.

Since I have no compulsion to be among the first to see a movie in a theater, HBO is really a good deal since I record at least two movies a month and watch some of their series shows.

It cost a lot of money to make "Game Change." If you don't want to be among the first to see "Game Change" wait for the DVD or until you can stream it from Amazon or Netflix or somebody. But don't steal it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw Julianne Moore in a serious interview on "Morning Joe" on MSNBC last week, along with the director. I know they were on the requisite 'publicy tour', but the way she talked about playing the role of 'Sarah Palin' in "Game Change", and the intense study and preparation that went into the character impressed me. It was said that their goal was to present a 'fair and balanced' view of Ms. Palin, and expose her handlers for the gestapo-like bunglers they were.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's that video, by the way: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3036789/vp/46639635#46639635


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> Well, good for you! You make it sound like you are standing on some lofty principle, but not so much with the piracy thing, huh?
> 
> Just FYI, I sub to (as in 'pay for') all premium packages, so I get to watch anything and everything I want, so good for me! I'll sure be watching (and recording) "Game Change" tonight, fer shur! :sure:


I said nothing about the 'piracy' issue. Since I think they charge WAY too much for what they offer, I simply do not watch the few programs that may interest me.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought the movie was fantastic.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

It was very good. Actually made me like McCain a little more. Julianne Moore did an amazing job.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My timer for this was screwed up by the usual daylight savings time shenanigans... so I didn't get to watch it yet. Will be setting another timer to catch one of the repeat airings.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

How does it compare to Primary Colors and Wag the Dog?


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I never saw Wag the Dog, but it's much better than Primary Colors.


----------

